

Samsung, Google Cancel Launch Event Out of Respect for Steve Jobs - divy
http://allthingsd.com/20111007/samsung-google-cancel-launch-event-out-of-respect-for-steve-jobs-sources-say/

======
erikpukinskis
This seems really bizarre to me. Jobs was a fierce competitor. It's much
easier to visualize him yelling "WHAT? Why the fuck would you delay the launch
of a product because I died a few days ago?" than to imagine him appreciating
this gesture.

At first I thought it was just an excuse for them being late with a product or
event preparations. But using SJ's death for something like that seems so
absurdly disrespectful I have to discount the possibility.

